# محتاج اجابه لتلك الاسئله



## طارق علي (24 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
هعرض بالظبط كام سؤال في كام سطر بدون كلام كتير وزياده ورجو الرد مثل كتابتي للاسئله بدون كلام
لندع الاعداد تتكلم
1-اين يوجد النص الذي قال فيه يسوع اعبدوني مثل( لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدُونِ)
2- اين قال يسوع انا الاقنوم الثاني
2- اين قال يسوع انا اقنوم الكلمه
اي واحده في الاتنين ويا ريت الاثنين يبقي كرم من سيادتكم
3- اين تحدث يسوع عن الخطيئه الاصليه
يا ريت يكون الرد بالاعداد فقط
شكرا


----------



## Fadie (25 فبراير 2007)

> 1-اين يوجد النص الذي قال فيه يسوع اعبدوني مثل( لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدُونِ)


 
εἶπεν αὐτοῖς ᾿Ιησοῦς· ἀμὴν ἀμὴν λέγω ὑμῖν, πρὶν ᾿Αβραὰμ γενέσθαι ἐγὼ εἰμί



> 2- اين قال يسوع انا الاقنوم الثاني


 
ὥσπερ γὰρ ὁ πατὴρ ἔχει ζωὴν ἐν ἑαυτῷ, οὕτως ἔδωκε καὶ τῷ υἱῷ ζωὴν ἔχειν ἐν ἑαυτῷ



> 2- اين قال يسوع انا اقنوم الكلمه


 
᾿Εν ἀρχῇ ἦν ὁ Λόγος, καὶ ὁ Λόγος ἦν πρὸς τὸν Θεόν, καὶ Θεὸς ἦν ὁ Λόγος




> 3- اين تحدث يسوع عن الخطيئه الاصليه


 
ὁ κλέπτης οὐκ ἔρχεται εἰ μὴ ἵνα κλέψῃ καὶ θύσῃ καὶ ἀπολέσῃ· ἐγὼ ἦλθον ἵνα ζωὴν ἔχωσι καὶ περισσὸν ἔχωσιν


----------



## طارق علي (26 فبراير 2007)

εἶπεν αὐτοῖς ᾿Ιησοῦς· ἀμὴν ἀμὴν λέγω ὑμῖν, πρὶν ᾿Αβραὰμ γενέσθαι ἐγὼ εἰμί
كانت هذه اجابتك علي السؤال الاول
ὥσπερ γὰρ ὁ πατὴρ ἔχει ζωὴν ἐν ἑαυτῷ, οὕτως ἔδωκε καὶ τῷ υἱῷ ζωὴν ἔχειν ἐν ἑαυτῷ

اجابتك علي السؤال الثاني
᾿Εν ἀρχῇ ἦν ὁ Λόγος, καὶ ὁ Λόγος ἦν πρὸς τὸν Θεόν, καὶ Θεὸς ἦν ὁ Λόγος

الاجابه الثالثه
ὁ κλέπτης οὐκ ἔρχεται εἰ μὴ ἵνα κλέψῃ καὶ θύσῃ καὶ ἀπολέσῃ· ἐγὼ ἦλθον ἵνα ζωὴν ἔχωσι καὶ περισσὸν ἔχωσιν
الرابعه
ما هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اريد الرد بالعربيه


----------



## قمر الزمان (6 مارس 2007)

هو بيعمل كدة عشان يعقدك يا طارق بس انا عايز اقول لفادى العب غيرها ايجو ايمى اتفضحن خلاص مع الفيتوررى بلاش لت وعجن فى الفاضى


----------



## Basilius (6 مارس 2007)

لا يا اخت 
ايجو ايمي لم تفضح مع الفيتوري 
اللذي تم فضحة هو الزيف و الخروج عن الموضوع من قبل الفيتوري 
ورفضة اعادة كتابة مداخلاتة بصورة محترمة خالية من اسلوب الردح و الشوارع بتاعة 
ولم ياتي ولم يكتب و لم يجاوب


----------



## طارق علي (8 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
طيب يا اخوه وايه العمل دلوقتي
انا مش عارف فين الردود بصراحه
يا ريت ننزل النصوص المطلوبه عشان نطلب باذن الله باقي النصوص


----------



## Fadie (8 مارس 2007)

مش عارف تعمل ايه تروح تتعلم لغة الكتاب المقدس الاول و بعدين تسأل

افادا حبيبى الكلاب تعوى و القافلة تسير فأترك الكلاب تنبح كما تريد


----------



## قبطي مسلم (8 مارس 2007)

*معلش أحب أفهمها دي*

تقصد إيه يا فادي ب (لغة الكتاب المقدس)؟؟!!
هل اللغة القبطية هي لغة الكتاب المقدس الأصلية -مثلما أن اللغة العربية هي لغة القرآن الكريم؟؟؟:dntknw:


----------



## Fadie (8 مارس 2007)

وهو دة قبطى يا فالح؟

دة يونانى و نعم هو لغة العهد الجديد الاصلية مثل العربية لغة القران


----------



## Fadie (8 مارس 2007)

وهو دة قبطى يا فالح؟

دة يونانى و نعم هو لغة العهد الجديد الاصلية مثل العربية لغة القران


----------



## قمر الزمان (8 مارس 2007)

معلش يا جماعة هو دة فادى


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (8 مارس 2007)

عزيزى هذا الرابط يوجد بة جميع الاجابات ع اسئلتك 

http://servant13.net/cd1.htm

والرب قريب لمن يدعوة


----------



## قبطي مسلم (9 مارس 2007)

*لأ-بجد أحب أفهم*

[ 
دة يونانى و نعم هو لغة العهد الجديد الاصلية مثل العربية لغة القران[/QUOTE]

يعني تقصد حضرتك ان المسيح وتعاليمه لأصحابه (ومن ضمنها العبارات اللي حضرتك كتبتها من العهد الجديد(يا فالح))كانت باليوناني؟:smil14:


----------



## Fadie (9 مارس 2007)

> يعني تقصد حضرتك ان المسيح وتعاليمه لأصحابه (ومن ضمنها العبارات اللي حضرتك كتبتها من العهد الجديد(يا فالح))كانت باليوناني؟


 
نعم كل العهد الجديد كتب باليونانية


----------



## طارق علي (9 مارس 2007)

بس ليه يا فادي انت مش بتجاول
علي فكره اللينك مش فيه حاجه
والاغرب ان هذه الساحه مخصصه للرد علي الشبهات
ولم اجد اي رد حتي الان
الا رمزا
الله المستعان


----------



## Fadie (9 مارس 2007)

رد على ايه؟

هل يعقل ان نذهب الى الهندوس لنسألهم عن كتابهم و نحن لا نعلم الهندية؟

نتعلم اولا الهندية ثم نذهب نسال عن كتابهم لأننا لا نقرأ كتابنا الا بلغاته الاصلية و قد وضعت لك اجابات اسألتك


----------



## قبطي مسلم (9 مارس 2007)

*نوفري يا فادي*

يا فادي
خلينا واضحين من فضلك
اللغة التي تكلم بها الوحي الإلهي القرآني لنبينا محمد(صلى الله عليه وسلم)كانت اللغة العربية وهو القرآن العربي الذي توجد نسخته بين أيدينا الآن
--تسمح حضرتك تقول لي اللغة التي تكلم بها عيسى عليه السلام مع اليهود والتي أمرهم فيها بتعاليمه المدونة في العهد الجديد كانت إيه؟ لو قلت لي يوناني ! سارفع لك القبعة وأسيب المنتدى وأمشي--لكن لو كانت العبرية أو الأرامية ،يبقى النص اليوناني اللي سيادتك كتبته ده ليس إلاترجمة يونانية للنص الأصلي (الذي لا نعرف ولا تعرف أنت ولا غيرك مكان أي نسخة منه الآن)، يبقى زيها زي أي ترجمة تانية(عربي انجليزي صيني--أهه كله ترجمة!!صح؟)يبقى تكتبها ترجمة عربي ونشوفها معاك أحسن ما تكتبها ترجمة يوناني وتقول لنا اتعلموا هندي؟!:yaka: 

أوجاي يا فادي


----------



## Fadie (9 مارس 2007)

*نوفرى ياخويا*

*المسيح تكلم العبرية و الارامية و اليونانية*

*اوجاى خين ابشويس يا عم القبطى*


----------



## قبطي مسلم (9 مارس 2007)

آسف
مش داخلة مخي
لما يقول المسيح أنه جاء لهداية خراف بني اسرائيل(يعني العبرانيين) الضالة--يبقى يكلمهم يوناني ليه؟؟؟!!
إيه دليلك إن دروس المسيح عليه السلام لأصحابه كانت باللغة اليونانية؟


----------



## Fadie (10 مارس 2007)

الله؟انت مش قلت هترفع القبعة و مش داخل هنا تانى؟

رجعت فى كلامك تانى ليه؟؟؟

اولا المسيح فى هذا النص كان يكلمهم بمفهومهم هم و انما هو ارسل لكل العالم

ثانيا هو مكانش فيه الا عبرانيين فقط فى اسرائيل؟مسمعتش عن الاحتلال الرومانى لاسرائيل و يهوذا فى سنة اربعة قبل الميلاد؟

خد اللينك دة اتسلى بيه شوية

www.markdroberts.com/htmfiles/resources/jesuslanguage.htm


----------



## قبطي مسلم (10 مارس 2007)

سلام يا فادي
انا قلت أرفع القبعة لما تقول لي انه كان يعطي دروسه لأصحابه باليونانية،والذي جعل حضرتك تأتي لنا بعبارات يونانية لإثبات أنه قال أنه إله،وهذا لم يحدث،أنا لم أنف أن يكون المسيح يعرف اليونانية أو غيرها،ما أقوله هنا هو أن النص اليوناني للعهد الجديد (بفرض صحة إسناده للمسيح)ماهو إلا مجردترجمة للكلام العبري والآرامي الذي تحدث به المسيح لأصحابه،مما يعني افتراض حدوث كثير من اللبس في فهم هذه النصوص حسب دقة الترجمة،وهذا بالضبط هو ما وجدت صاحبك القسيس (مارك روبرتس)يتحدث عنه في الموقع(اللينك) الذي ذكرته لي،اقرأ معي كيف يشرح الالتباس الذي حدث في فهم كلمة (ملكوت السماء)حين تمت ترجمتها من النص الأرامي الأصلي إلى الترجمة اليونانية:
But this is not what Jesus meant when he used the Aramaic phrase malkuta dishmaya (which appears in the Greek of Matthew as he basileia ton ouranon ). For one thing, the Aramaic word we translate as "kingdom" referred, not only to the place where a king rules, but to the authority of the king. Thus malku could be translated as "kingly authority, rule, or reign," and should be in the case of Jesus' usage. He's not saying that the place where God rules in coming near, but that God's royal authority is about to dawn, and is in fact dawning in Jesus' own ministry. 
أظن كلامي واضح،القرآن عربي أصلا وليس ترجمة عربية للنص الإلهي،في حين العهد الجديد الذي معكم هو ترجمة يونانية لعبارات المسيح،وأثبت    قساوستكم أنفسهم حدوث التباس في فهم العديد منها نتيجة اختلاف الدقة في الترجمة
من الآخر:لا تقل لي أن الذي كتبته لنا باللغة اليونانية كان هو النص الذي خرج من فم المسيح،آسف،ده ترجمة يونانية لكلامه الذي قاله باللغة العبرية أو الآرامية ، ترجمة يونانية تحتمل الالتباس والتحريف وعدم الدقة في الترجمة مثلما هو الحال في أي ترجمة لأي نص،والمسيح نفسه كان علمه باليونانية محدودا(حسب كلام مارك روبرتس نفسه):
At most we can conclude that it's likely Jesus knew at least some Greek. But even if his knowledge of this language was minimal, this fact still helps us understand Jesus more completely
كلام واضح وصريح،الاعتراف بالحق فضيلة يا فادي،لا تتكبر عن الاعتراف بحقيقة واضحة كالشمس


----------



## طارق علي (10 مارس 2007)

سلام من الله تعالي عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
احمده علي نعمه الاسلام واصلي واسلم علي سيد ولد ادم محمد رسول الله الذي اصطفاه الله سبحانه وتعالي علي ولد ادم
صلاه وسلام عليك يا رسول الله بعدد المعلوم عن الله الي يوم البعث والنشور
وعلي ال بيتك الطيبين الاطهار واصحابك الهاديين الابرار واخوانك السابقين من انبياء الله المرسلين
اما بعد
ذلك الموقف اخوتي الاحباء في الله ليس غريبا وكنت شبه متوقعه
المفترض ان الساحه للرد علي الشبهات والموضوع منشور في المنتدي ولم اجد له رد الا الرموز الذي ادعي الاخ فادي انها اعداد
وبغض النظر عن فهم ذلك الكلام فاني لم اري اي ارقام تبين ان ما ذكره الاخ النصراني اعدادً
ولكن لماذا يا فادي او اي شخص نصراني لا تردوا علي تلك الاسئله السهله والبسيطه
وانا اعرف لو رديت ما هي الاعداد التي سوف تحاجيني بها
اعرفها جيدا
ولكن المساله باتت في وضوح الشمس
فتلك الاسئله ليس لها اجابه
والا كان الاستاذ فادي قد قام بالرد
وقال بالخط العريض 
تم دحص شبهتك
اليس كذلك يا ايها الاخوه
اخ فادي
احترمني مثل ما انا احترمك
وانزل الاعداد المطلوبه باللغه العربيه ان كان لديك رد
وشكرا جزيلا
وصي اللهم وسلم وبارك علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله وصحبه اجمعين
والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (10 مارس 2007)

ترجمة ايه يا حبيبى انت و هو النص اليونانى هو النص الذى كتب به التلاميذ و لن نضع اية ترجمات ليس لسبب الا لأننى لا اقرا الانجيل بالعربية و لن اقراه طيلة حياتى بالعربية فمن يريد ان يتعامل مع قوم يتلم لغتهم اولا ثم يأتى و يتعامل معهم

فاذهبوا تعلموا اليونانية القديمة ثم ستجدونى فى انتظاركم


----------



## قبطي مسلم (10 مارس 2007)

*ترجمة ايه يا حبيبى انت و هو النص اليونانى هو النص الذى كتب به التلاميذ*
يا فادي ربنا يهديك،هو تلامذة المسيح كانوا يونانيين؟إيه الكلام الغريب بتاعك ده؟أنا بأه اللي بأقول لك:لاتدافع عن الترجمة اليونانية للعهد الجديد قبل مقارنتها أولا بأصلها العبري والآرامي،روح اتعلم العبرية والآرامية الأول،وبعدين ابحث عن النصوص الآرامية والعبرية الأصلية للعهد الجديد،ولما تلاقي فيها المسيح بيقول: إنه إله أو أقنوم كلمة أو صورة إله أو خلق أي حاجة أو يملك في يده شئ من مقادير ملكوت السماوات والأرض --ابقى تعالى وخلينا نقرأها معاك،مش تتعلم اليوناني وتقول هو ده الأصل!!
على فكرة تعال نروح بعيد شوية:هل ده اعتراف منك ان الترجمة العربية للكتاب المقدس(الموجودة بين أيدي النصارى العرب) غير دقيقة ولا مطابقة للنص اليوناني المترجم عن النص العبري والآرامي؟؟!فما الذي يضمن إذن دقة ترجمة النص اليوناني نفسه؟
واذا كانت المسألة مجرد كراهية للغة العربية،فهل تعتبر نفسك عربي؟وإن كنت انت معتبر نفسك غير عربي وتكره العرب،فلماذا تكتب وتشرف على منتدى في موقع(الكنيسة العربية)؟وهل كل المسلمين من أهل مصر أصلهم من جزيرة العرب--أم أن كثيرا منهم من سلالة الفراعنة من الأقباط الذين دخلوا الاسلام(أقباط مسلمين)؟وهل كلمة عربي تعني:واحد أصله من جزيرة العرب أم واحد من سلالة اسماعيل؟أم واحد يتكلم العربية كلغته الأم؟


----------



## ابن الشرق (10 مارس 2007)

*ما هي مشكلتكم ....... ؟


الرسل بالوحي هم الذين كتبوا كلمات السيد المسيح من الآرامية الى اليونانية 

و السيد المسيح دوما اعلن الوهيته بكل اللغات . و لعلمك كلمة اقنوم كلمة آرامية الاصل لا يونانية*


----------



## قبطي مسلم (11 مارس 2007)

سلام يا ابن الشرق
مين بأه الذي ترجم العهد الجديد من الأرامية الى اليونانية(لنتأكد أنه كان من الرسل الذين يوحى إليهم والمعصومين من الخطأ حسب كلامكم؟؟)
وماهي اللغات التي أعلن فيها المسيح عليه السلام ألوهيته؟أم أنك تقصد:أعلنها القساوسة في كل ترجماتهم للعهد الجديد؟
هل عبارة(لماذا تدعوني صالحا؟ليس أحد صالحا إلا الله)--:التي قالها السيد المسيح --تخرج من فم واحد بيقول أنا إله؟؟!:thnk0001:


----------



## ابن الشرق (11 مارس 2007)

*سلام يا قبطي مسلم 

السيد المسيح اعلن الوهيته امام الرسل و هم يهود متدينون و الفريسيين و الكتبة لا امام وثنين جهلة بالله الواحد

 السيد المسيح لم يعلن الوهيته في البداية الا امام الرسل فقط و البعض فلو عرف حقيقته الشعب لما صلبوه كما صرح الكتاب المقدس. 

السيد المسيح اعلن الوهيته بالآرامية السائدة في ذلك الوقت بشكل صريح لكن في اوقات معينة و علنها للعالم اجمع في القيامة المجيدة.

ابسط مثال نيقوديموس رئيس لليهود كان تلميذا سريا للسيد المسيح بعد اعلان الحقيقة امامه عندما جاءه ليلا ..... 

و حادثة شفاء الاعمى منذ ولادته
"فسمع يسوع انهم اخرجوه خارجا فوجده وقال له أتؤمن بابن الله. اجاب ذاك وقال من هو يا سيد لأومن به.  فقال له يسوع قد رأيته والذي يتكلم معك هو هو.   فقال أومن يا سيد. وسجد له" الانجيل بحسب يوحنا الاصحاح التاسع 35- 38

فالسيد المسيح اعلن الوهيته امام هذا الاعمى البسيط ومن ثم سجد له و تقبل الرب هذا السجود 


و لو قرأت المحاكمة امام رئيس الكهنة قيافا فقط لرأيت الحقيقة واضحة كالشمس الذي امر بصلبه على اثرها

قام الرسل بالوحي بنقل البشارة الى الامم باللغة اليونانية و الانجيل بحسب متى كتب اصلا باللغة الآرامية العبرانية. و بشروا في كل الامم.

السيد المسيح ان الروح القدس هو الذي سيتكلم لا الرسل ... 

وينبغي ان يكرز اولا بالانجيل في جميع الامم. فمتى ساقوكم ليسلموكم فلا تعتنوا من قبل بما تتكلمون ولا تهتموا. بل مهما أعطيتم في تلك الساعة فبذلك تكلموا. لان لستم انتم المتكلمين بل الروح القدس الانجيل بحسب مرقس الاصحاح الثالث عشر 10-11

و هم في يوم الخمسين كرزوا بلغات كل الحاضرين بمواهب من الروح القدس. فلن تعيق المسيحية اللغات لان الروح القدس معطي الوحي هو المتكلم.

*


----------



## ابن الشرق (11 مارس 2007)

*
عندما جاء الغني و سأله 
"واذا واحد تقدم وقال له ايها المعلم الصالح اي صلاح اعمل لتكون لي الحياة الابدية. فقال له لماذا تدعوني صالحا. ليس احد صالحا الا واحد وهو الله. ولكن ان اردت ان تدخل الحياة فاحفظ الوصايا"

كما اسلفت لم يعط للجميع ان يعرفوا حقيقته.....

وايضا  هي لاثبات له ان كل الكتبة و المعلمين هم غير صالحين في عيني الرب ذلك الوقت . لان المسيحية جاءت في وقت سيطرة الفريسيين على مجمع السهندريم الذين عبدوا الحرف لا الروح. 

و ثالثا لم يقل انا لست الله ! بل قال "ليس احد صالحا الا واحد وهو الله"

هل تريد ان تقول ان السيد المسيح ليس صالحا ! -حاشا-

هذا النقاش ساري اذا كنت تؤمن بالكتاب المقدس ككل *


----------



## طارق علي (12 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الصلاه والسلام علي سيدنا محمد وعلي اله واصحابه اجمعين
هذه هي الحقيقه اخوتي الاحباء
عجز فادي عن الرد والاتيان بالنصوص بحجه انه لا يقرا الكتاب المقدس بالعربيه
وانا في وجهه نظري انه من الممكن يكون جانبه التوفيق في التعبير لان التراجم العربيه غير دقيقه الترجمه كاليسوعيين والفانديك وكتاب الحياه وبمقارنتهم بالتراجم الاجنبيه نجد كميه التحريف والتلاعب بالافاظ في النقل
اما بخصوص النصوص التي لم ياتي احد بها فهذا شيء متوقع
واخيرا
لا اكراه في الدين فقد تبين الرشد من الغي فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر وان الاخره لهي الحيوان لو كانوا يعلمون
والصلاه والسلام علي المبعوث رحمه للعالمين
والحمد لله في الاولين و في الاخرين


----------



## ابن الشرق (12 مارس 2007)

الحقيقة واضحة وضوح الشمس........

 و الذي يبقى في الكهوف لن يراها ما لم يخرج  و يراها !


----------



## ehab rezk (12 مارس 2007)

طارق غير فاهم شي ولا يقر كويس ولو عايز تعرف الحقيقه لا ينفع الرد هنا كلمني علي الياهو علي الميل دهehab_cetal@YAHOO.COMوانا شخصيا اعرفك واقرنلك كمان بين السيد المسيح له المجد والكرامه والعزه والسجود وبين رسولك مع ان لايوجد مقرنه بينهم طبعا بس اهي محوله لافهمك الجهل اللي في عقلك هه الجهللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل ارجوك كلمني                                                                                
ابن المسيح ايهاب


----------



## ehab rezk (12 مارس 2007)

طارق انت لا تفهم شي ومن كتبتك لهذه الاسائله اثبت الجهل اللي انتو تعيشون فيهوعلشان كده احبك تكلمني علي هذا الاميل EHAB_CETAL@YAHOO.COMواهي محاوله مني لكي انور بنور المسيح واعرفك بيه اكثر واخرجك من حياة الجهل اللي انت عايشه هه الجهللللللللللللللللللللللل
اخوك ايهاب


----------



## ehab rezk (12 مارس 2007)

طارق انت لا تفهم شي ولو عايز تفهم كلمني علي الاميل دهوانا اعرف اكلمك EHAB_CETAL@YAHOO.COM وانا احاول ان انور عقلك وحياتك في نفس الوقت لاعرفك السيح له المجد والكرامه والعزه والسجود 
اخوك ايهاب
وعلي فكره مش هينفع الرد هنا وشكرا


----------



## ehab rezk (12 مارس 2007)

*رساله للاخ الجاهل طارق*

طارق لا يفهم شي ولو عايز تعر اي اجابه عن المسيح كلمني علي الاميل دهEHAB_CETAL@YAHOO.COM محاوله مني لكي انور عقلك واخرجك من الجهل اللي انت لسه عايش فيه
اخوك ايهاب:t32:


----------



## samer12 (12 مارس 2007)

لا أعرف ما المغزى من هذا السؤال 1 -هل يريد سأله أن يتعلم الكتاب المقدس وهو لا يؤمن به اساسا 
وإن كان يؤمن به اذا هو يريد أن يعرف أين ورد ذكر أن المسيح أعترف بانه أحد أقانيم الله 
وانا سوف أجيبك عندما سأل يسوع تلاميذه ما يقولون عني فقالوا له تلاميذه بعضهم يقول إيليا وبعضهم يقول أحد الأنبياء فسألهم يسوع وانتم ما تقولون فأجابه بطرس انت المسيح أبن الله الحي فقال له يسوع طوبى لك يا بطرس
ثانيا:في إنجيل يوحنا قال ( إنه تأتي ساعة وهي الأن حاضرة يسمع فيها الأموات صوت إبن الله والذين يسمعون يحيون لأنه كما أن الأب له الحياة في ذاته كذلك أعطى الأبن أن تكون له الحياة في ذاته )
ولا تفتخر كثير وتقول أن القران أنزل باللغة العربية فأساسا لو كنت عالما بالتاريخ لعلمت ان العرب ليس لهم لغة مكتوبة وهذه الأحرف التي نكتب بها هي أحرف فارسية


----------



## ابن الشرق (12 مارس 2007)

*انتظر ردك يا أخ قبطي مسلم *


----------



## ehab rezk (12 مارس 2007)

*رساله لطارق*

كلمني طارق علي هذا الميل وانا مستعد ان اخليك تعتذر عن كل حاجه قولتها لانك بتقولها عن جهل ومش فاهم شي انا اعرفك بكل حاجه عايز تعرفها


----------



## My Rock (12 مارس 2007)

كفاية مهاترات و كلام لا يودي و لا يجيب
الاخ طارح الموضوع, هل اكتفيت بالاجابة على اسألتك ام لا؟


----------



## قمر الزمان (14 مارس 2007)

اوكى يافادى
انت كتبت باليونانية وانا هرد عليك فى اول نص انت ذكرتة بس بالعربى



إن صح ما ذكره يوحنا ونسبه للمسيح عليه السلام من قوله : (( قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن )) فإن هذا القول لا يفيد في إلوهية المسيح بشيء ولا كونه الأقنوم الثاني من الثالوث الوثني ، وإنما يعني أنه في علم الله الأزلي أن الله جل جلاله سيخلق المسيح بعد خلق إبراهيم وموسى وداود وسليمان وزكريا ويحيى .ففي علم الله الأزلي متى سيخلق المسيح وكل الأنبياء وذلك قبل خلق إبراهيم وسائر الأنبياء . لأن الله جلت قدرته إن لم يكن عالماً ، لكان ذلك نقصاً في حق الإله والنقص محال على الله عز وجل .

وإذا كان المسيح إلهاً لأنه قال عن نفسه : (( قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن )) فماذا يكون سليمان بن داود عندما يقول في سفر الأمثال [ 8 : 22 _ 30 ] : (( أنا كنت مع الله من الأزل قبل خلق العالم وكنت ألعب بين يديه في كل حين وكنت عنده خالقاً ))

والذي يقرأ بداية الإصحاح الأول من سفر الأمثال سيعرف إن الكلام لسليمان فيكون سليمان أولى بالإلوهية من المسيح .

وماذا يكون أرميا الذي قال عنه الرب : (( قبل أن أصورك في البطن عرفتك ، وقبل أن تخرج من الرحم قدستك )) ارميا [ 1 : 4 ، 5 ] 

وماذا يكون ملكي الذي له صفات وخصائص تفوق صفات وخصائص المسيح إذ يقول عنه الكتاب : (( لأن ملكي صادق هذا كاهن الله العلي . . . ملك السلام بلا أب وبلا أم وبلا نسب لابداءة أيام له ولا نهاية حياة وهو مشبه بابن الله . . . )) [ الرسالة إلى العبرانيين 7 : 1_ 3 ]

يقول الأستاذ الباحث سعد رستم في معرض رده على هذه الشبهة :

أولا : كون الشخص وجد قبل إبراهيم أو قبل يحيى (عليهما السلام) أو حتى قبل آدم أو قبل خلق الكون كله، لا يفيد، بحد ذاته، إلوهيته بحال من الأحوال، بل أقصى ما يفيده هو أن الله تعالى خلقه قبل خلق العالم أو قبل خلق جنس البشر، مما يفيد أنه ذو حظوة خاصة و مكانة سامية و قرب خصوصي من الله ، أما أنه هو الله ، فهذا يحتاج لنص صريح آخر، و لا يوجد شيء في العبارة المذكورة أعلاه بنص على ذلك على الإطلاق ، و هذا لا يحتاج إلى تأمل كثير.

ثانيا : هذا إن أخذنا ذلك التقدم الزماني على ظاهره الحرفي، مع أنه من الممكن جدا أن يكون ذلك من قبيل المجاز، بل قرائن الكلام تجعل المصير إلى المعنى المجازي متعينا ، و هذا يحتاج منا لذكر سياق تلك العبارة من أولها:

جاء في إنجيل يوحنا [ 8 : 56 ـ 59] : (… و كم تشوق أبوكم إبراهيم أن يرى يومي، فرآه و ابتهج. قال له اليهود: كيف رأيت إبراهيم، و ما بلغت الخمسين بعد ؟ فأجابهم : الحق الحق أقول لكم: كنت قبل أن يكون إبراهيم فأخذوا حجارة ليرجموه ، فاختفى و خرج من الهيكل. ))

فقبلية عيسى المسيح على إبراهيم هنا، لا يمكن أن تكون قبلية حقيقية في نظر النصارى، لا باعتبار ناسوت المسيح المنفك عن اللاهوت طبقا لاعتقادهم، لأن ولادة عيسى الإنسان كانت بعد إبراهيم اتفاقا، و لا باعتبار حصول الحقيقة الثـالثـة المدعاة له أي تعـلُّـق اللاهوت بالناسوت ، لأن ذلك تم مع ولادة المسيح من العذراء و روح القدس الذي تم أيضا بعد إبراهيم اتفاقا.و لا يمكن أن يكون قصده سبق المسيح على إبراهيم باعتبار لاهوته الأزلي المدَّعى، بقرينة أن بداية الكلام كانت عن رؤية إبراهيم لهذا اليوم، أي يوم بعثة المسيح و رسالته، و ابتهاج إبراهيم به، فالكلام إذن عن رؤية المسيح المبعوث في الأرض، و هذا تم بعد إبراهيم اتفاقا، فلم يبق إلا أن يكون المراد بالقبلية علم الله السابق بتقدير إرسال عيسى في هذا الوقت، و ما يترتب عليه من الإرشاد و الرحمة بالعباد. فإن قيل: أيُّ خصوصية للمسيح في ذلك، إذ أن هذا المحمل ـ أي علم الله السابق ـ مشترك بينه و بين سائر الأنبياء، بل جميع البشر؟


----------



## قمر الزمان (14 مارس 2007)

ياريت يا فادى تقلى المخطوطة دى مكتوب فيها اية على الهامش وتترجمة
وتقلنا لية مكتوب بلون غير اللون وخط غير الخط
ودة بيوصلنا لاية
طالما انت مبتقراش الكتاب المقدس بالعربى
ورينا يعم شطرتك


----------



## ابن الشرق (14 مارس 2007)

*لنعد الى التص الاصلي بكامله.

"الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كان احد يحفظ كلامي فلن يرى الموت الى الابد. فقال له اليهود الآن علمنا ان بك شيطانا. قد مات ابراهيم والانبياء. وانت تقول ان كان احد يحفظ كلامي فلن يذوق الموت الى الابد. ألعلك اعظم من ابينا ابراهيم الذي مات.والانبياء ماتوا. من تجعل نفسك.
اجاب يسوع ان كنت امجد نفسي فليس مجدي شيئا. ابي هو الذي يمجدني الذي تقولون انتم انه الهكم
ولستم تعرفونه. واما انا فاعرفه. وان قلت اني لست اعرفه اكون مثلكم كاذبا. لكني اعرفه واحفظ قوله.ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بان يرى يومي فرأى وفرح. فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد. أفرأيت ابراهيم. قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن.
فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه.اما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازا في وسطهم ومضى هكذا" الانجيل بحسب يوحنا الاصحاح الثامن 51- 59

لم يكن اليهود اناس جهلة بالله 

فاليهود و الفريسيين بشكل خاص هم ناس مثقفين على درجة من التدين لكنهم غالوا في التعصب.

فان مجرد رفع الحجارة ليرجموه يؤكد انه "جدّف بحسب نظرهم" فلو فهموا انه قال انا مخلوق قبل ابراهيم لما ارادوا رجمه. لانه لو لم يقصد انه الله و فهموه خطأ لقال لهم خطأهم. لكنه اجتاز في وسطهم يعني انه يعي ما يقول و يعرف انهم قد فهموا كلامه. و لذلك ارادوا قتله لكن ساعته لم تاتي بعد 

نتوقف عند المحاكمة مع رئيس الكهنة و الشهود .... 

المحاكمة كانت مع الرئيس الاعلى لمجلس السهندريم أي رئيس الكهنة.........

" واما يسوع فكان ساكتا. فاجاب رئيس الكهنة وقال له استحلفك بالله الحي ان تقول لنا هل انت المسيح ابن الله.قال له يسوع انت قلت.وايضا اقول لكم من الآن تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوة وآتيا على سحاب السماء. فمزّق رئيس الكهنة حينئذ ثيابه قائلا قد جدّف. ما حاجتنا بعد الى شهود. ها قد سمعتم تجديفه. ماذا ترون. فاجابوا وقالوا انه مستوجب الموت" 

اما هنا فالامر واضح جدا من كلام السيد المسيح له المجد . و ان تمزيق رئيس الكهنة لثيابه ... اكبر دليل على فهمه قول المسيح بانه ابن الله الحي . و قد حذر الله في الشريعة ان يمزق الكاهن ثيابه لاسباب اعتيادية. 

فنجن لن ناتي لنناقش الكتاب المقدس بطريقتكم او على مستوى فهمكم 
نحن نناقش الكتاب المقدس وفق العصر و المهم جدا الى من كان الحديث موجه ....... اي ملابسات الحدث. لانه تحدث مع البسطاء بطريقة و مع عامة الشعب بطريقة اخرى و مع الفريسيين بطريقة توبيخ و هكذا. 

لقد صرح السيد المسيح بشكل واضح و صارخ انه الله و تقبل السجود من تلاميذه و غفر الخطايا بشكل علني. تعليمه كان يختلف عن كل  الكتبة و الفريسيين لانه تكلم بسلطان. 

دوما نقول لكم ان كنتم تتحاورن على اساس نصوص من الكتاب المقدس فيجب عليكم قراءة كل النصوص. لان الانتقاء مرفوض و ما بني على باطل هو باطل. 






			إذ أن هذا المحمل ـ أي علم الله السابق ـ مشترك بينه و بين سائر الأنبياء، بل جميع البشر؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هل انت مسؤولة عن هذا الكلام ؟؟؟

اذا الله افصح عن امر لانبياءه هذا لا يعني انهم شركاء معه في علمه المسبق! 

كوني دقيقة في الكلام لان هذا تجديف*


----------



## قمر الزمان (15 مارس 2007)

> وإذا كان المسيح إلهاً لأنه قال عن نفسه : (( قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن )) فماذا يكون سليمان بن داود عندما يقول في سفر الأمثال [ 8 : 22 _ 30 ] : (( أنا كنت مع الله من الأزل قبل خلق العالم وكنت ألعب بين يديه في كل حين وكنت عنده خالقاً ))
> 
> والذي يقرأ بداية الإصحاح الأول من سفر الأمثال سيعرف إن الكلام لسليمان فيكون سليمان أولى بالإلوهية من المسيح .
> 
> ...



هذا هو ردى عليك ليس هو الوحيد الومجود قبل ابراهيم


----------



## steven gerrard (15 مارس 2007)

يا قمر الزمان

 قلنا 100 مره مش عايزين تاليف وتفسيرات من الدماغ وبالذات انتى

ولا اية من اللى انت جايباها عارفة تفسيرها وبتفضحى جهلك

خليكى ساكتة احسن​


----------



## ابن الشرق (15 مارس 2007)

*لنعد الى النص الاصلي في سفر الامثال ... 


20  في طريق العدل اتمشى في وسط سبل الحق
21  فاورّث محبيّ رزقا واملأ خزائنهم
22  الرب قناني اول طريقه من قبل اعماله منذ القدم.
23  منذ الازل مسحت منذ البدء منذ اوائل الارض.
24  اذ لم يكن غمر أبدئت اذ لم تكن ينابيع كثيرة المياه.
25  من قبل ان تقررت الجبال قبل التلال أبدئت.
26  اذ لم يكن قد صنع الارض بعد ولا البراري ولا اول اعفار المسكونة.
27  لما ثبت السموات كنت هناك انا.لما رسم دائرة على وجه الغمر.
28  لما اثبت السحب من فوق لما تشددت ينابيع الغمر.
29  لما وضع للبحر حده فلا تتعدى المياه تخمه لما رسم أسس الارض.
30  كنت عنده صانعا وكنت كل يوم لذّته فرحة دائما قدامه.
31  فرحة في مسكونة ارضه ولذّاتي مع بني آدم
32  فالآن ايها البنون اسمعوا لي.فطوبى للذين يحفظون طرقي


النص واضح جدا و هذه نبوءة عن السيد المسيح و الوحي النازل على سليمان النبي لا يعني ان المقصود به سليمان النبي. 

 ان كان لديك تفسير غير مسيحي للكتاب المقدس فاحتفظي به لنفسك لانه لا ينفع هنا! لو كان هناك تفسير حقيقي بمعنى التفسير لا مجرد كلمات لا علاقة لها بالموضوع.

 ملاحظة .... عند تقييم نص معين يجب استعمال نفس المقاييس. و تعرفين جيدا ما اقصد.

كنت بشدة اتمنى لو لمدة دقيقتين فقط تقرأين الردود قبل لصق المشاركات. لكن للأسف لم تحاولي ابدا. 



بالنسبة لنبوءة ارميا النبي لا تعني انه مخلوق قبل الازل. بل تعني بوضوح ان الله بقضاءه و علمه المسبق حدد رسالة ارميا النبي قبل خلق العالم. 

و ملكي صادق هو احد رموز المسيح في العهد القديم. *


----------



## ابن الشرق (15 مارس 2007)

*انا بعد كل رد اسأل نفس السؤال هل هناك فائدة من النقاش مع اناس لا يريدون ان يفهموا ابدا. لكن اعود و اقول نحن ببياننا الحقيقة الناصعة ننقذ اخرين.*


----------



## طارق علي (16 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
طبعا زي ما احنا شوفنا
النصوص المعتاده والساده لن ياتوا بجديد
وكالمتوقع لم اجد اجابه علي الدفعه الاولي من الاسئله
وكل الناس نعتني بالجهل ولكن المضحك لم يقولوا لماذا انا جاهل
الحقيقه واضحه يا اخوه ولا تحتاج لتاويل ولا تفسير
ومن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر ولا اكراه في الدين
ولكن الكل حاول علي الاجابه علي السؤال الاول وتجاهل باقي الاسئله سبحان الله
شكرا جزيلا 
السلام عليكم ومرحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## ابن الشرق (16 مارس 2007)

*أ تدري يا طارق ..... نحن اجبناك بالحقيقة الناصعة

اذا كنت لا تقبلها هذه ليست مشكلتنا .....

بعد كل هذه الردود تأتي و تريد العودة الى نقطة الصفر ........ 

اذن انت لا تريد النقاش اصلا .... 

وضحنا لك كيف انه صرح بانه ابن الله . و كيف ان الروح القدوس قاد الرسل بالوحي 

في النهاية الايمان شخصي .... لكن اذا كنت غير مستعد للتغير لا تتعب (نفسك)*


----------



## قمر الزمان (16 مارس 2007)

سبحان الله بتتهمونا ان احنا بنفسر على مزجنا
الحكم للقاريء يتابع ويعرف
وبالمناسبة كان من باب اولى الاستاذ فادى على الاقل يكتب اماكن النصوص لانة حتى لو كان متبها بالعربى كان هيبقى صعب علينا نطلعا ومش علينا بس
عليكو انتو كمان
بس هو بيحب يدلش على الناس ويتوهم
ربنا يهدى ونترجم المخطوطة المتكهربة المش لقية حد يترجمها


----------



## ابن الشرق (16 مارس 2007)

كالعادة ....... 

بعد اجابة كل الجوانب الجوال الوافي ..... تحاولون العودة الى نقطة الصفر من جديد 

الأخ العزيز فادي .... شرح لك باللغة الاصلية و اجبناك بالعربية ما طلبتم

لكن المشكلة انكم اصلا لا تريدون الاعتراف بالكتاب المقدس ! لكن مع ذلك تحاولون التصيد من خلاله!!

ارجو لمرة واحدة تعترفون ان شبهتكم انتهت و عرفتم الحقيقة من الكتاب المقدس المنزه عن كل خطأ


----------



## قمر الزمان (16 مارس 2007)

طب انت يبنى جبت تفسيرك من اين
سبحان الله


----------



## ابن الشرق (16 مارس 2007)

*من الكتاب المقدس ........ 

اعتمادا على الفكر الكنسي 

بصراحة ...... هل قرأت فعلا النصوص التي اشرنا اليها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل قرأتيها بامانة ؟

اترك الاجابة لضميرك *


----------



## طارق علي (17 مارس 2007)

استاذي العزيز ابن الشرق
عن اي اجابه تتحدث
سيدي افاضل انا سمعت تلك النصوص في ردود من سلفك اكثر من مره
ولو كان في جديد لكنا ناقشنا
انا اسف لقولي هذا الكلام لسيادتك
ولكن الغريب ان الكل حاول ان يثبت اين قال يسوع للناس اعبدوني
لافحام المسلمين وصدقني لم اجد ذلك النص
والنصوص الاخري التي طلبتها لم يذكر لي اي اخ فاض من رواد المنتدي المسيحيين اي نص لدلاله عليها والاتيان بها لاسكاتي واعتقد ان النصوص التي طلبتها لا زالت موجود وبامكان الاخوه الاطلاع ورؤيه اذا ما اكن احد من الساده المسيحيين ذكرها ليبلغني اياها
لم يجي احد سيدي الفاضل
----------------------------------------
وتلك رساله لاخ كتب لي بريده ونعتني باني جاهل وتحدثت معه لاطلب كيف ان اتواصل معه ولكنه بصاحه كان من محبي الفرقعات في المنتدي
اي يذكر اي كلام وخلاص
وانا مازلت عند كلامي ليه
طارق علي


----------



## ابن الشرق (17 مارس 2007)

*استاذ طارق ...... 

اذا كنت قد قرأت النصوص المقدسة التي ذكرناها و سنذكر اعداد كبيرة غيرها تؤيد انه الله 

و ان كنت لا تريد ان تفهم .... -و انت اتيت للمناقشة لا للبحث عن الحقيقة- ماذا نقدر ان نفعل 

أ تريد ان نقنعك بالقوة ؟ 

الايمان هو شعور داخلي

في المسيحية المطلوب ايمان حقيقي داخلي  *



> ولكن الغريب ان الكل حاول ان يثبت اين قال يسوع للناس اعبدوني
> لافحام المسلمين وصدقني لم اجد ذلك النص



*فعلا .... حقيقة لن تجد النص ما لم تفتح قلبك للقراءة و للدراسة الحيادية. ان تدرس الكتاب المقدس بحسب ظروف الكتاب المقدس 

لا بحسب معتقادتك الشخصية و لا بالانتقاء  

اذا كل هذا الكلام الذي هو تفوه به فمه الطاهر وشهادة خصومه خصوصا شهادة قادة اليهود و تناولهم الحجارة للرجم و تمزيق رئيس الكهنة لثيابه مخالفا الناموس الالهي ...... و لم تقتنع

في النهاية الامر متروك لك  

*


----------



## samer12 (17 مارس 2007)

بسم الآب والأبن والروح القدس  
بمن أشبه هذا الجيل يشبه أولاداً جالسين بالأسواق ينادون إلى أصحابهم ويقولون زمرنا لكم فلم ترقصوا نحنا لكم فلم تلطموا 
فذاك الذي يسأل أين ورد في الأنجيل المقدس أن المسيح اعترف بأنه إله أو هو أحد أقانيم الله نورد بعض من آيات الإنجيل وليس كلها 
1- إنجل متى (فلما رأى المجوس النجم فرحوا فرحاص عظيماً جداً وأتوا إلى البيت فرأوا الصبي وأمه فخرواوسجدوا له )
2- إنجيل متى وهنا أورد شهادة يوحنا المعمدان  " هو سيعمدكم بالروح القدس ونار الذي رفشه بيده سينقي بيدره ويجمع قمحه إلى المخزن وأما التبن فيحرقه بنار لا تطفأ " وهنا يؤكد يوحنا بشهادته بأن السيد المسيح سيقيم الدينونة التي هي ملك لله وحده 
3- إنجيل متى( ليس كل من يقول لي يارب - يارب يدخل ملكوت السموات بل الذي يفعل إرادة أبي الذي في السموات فكثيرونم سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يارب - يارب أليس بأسمك تنبأنا وبإسمك أخرجنا الشياطين وبأسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة فحين إذن أصرح لهم إني لم أعرفكم إذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الإثم) 
4- إنجيل متى (ولما أكمل يسوع هذه الأقوال انبهتت الجموع من تعاليمه لأنه كان يعلمهم من كان له سلطان)
5- إنجيل متى (وإذا هما قد صرخا قائلين ما لنا ولك يا يسوع ابن الله أجأت إلى هنا قبل الوقت لتعذبنا )
6- إنجيل متى (فلما رأى يسوع إيمانهم قال للمفلوج ثق يا بني مغفورة لك خطاياك )
7- إنجيل متى ( متى جاء ابن الإنسان في مجده وجميع الملائكة والقديسين معه فحين إذ يجلس على كرسي مجده ويجتمع أمامه جميع الشعوب فيميز بعضهم عن بعض) .
ولو أردت أن أكمل لوضعت الكتاب المقدس كله ولكن اكتفيت بهذه الآيات لأجيب عن أسئلتك إن كنت تريد أن تفهم.


----------



## طارق علي-- (22 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكمورحمه الله وبركاته
استاذي العزيز وسيدي الفاضل ابن الشرق تقبل تحياتي اولا
ثانيا احب ان اقو اليك
اني لست من محبي المجادله الفارغه والعناد لان هذا شيء غير موجود اساسا فانان لو كنت معاندا فان هذا لا ولن ينفعني يوم لا تجزنفس عن نفس شيئا
ولكني اودقول شيء لك
انلم يتمكن احد من وضع النصوص المطلوبه
وقد بين البابا شنوده ان يسوع لميقل للناس اعبدوني لانه كان مكسوفا
وانا لا اسخر ولكن انا تحت امر سيادتك ان طبت المحاضره
ولان لا يسعني لا ان اشكر سيادتك علي محاورتك لي
واقترح غلق الموضوع 
وساضع الاسئله ثانيه تذكره لاولي الالباب
-اين يوجد النص الذي قال فيه يسوع اعبدوني مثل( لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدُونِ)
اين قال يسوع انا الاقنوم الثاني
اين قال يسوع انا اقنوم الكلمه
اين قال يسوع وتحدث عن الخطيه الاصليه
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## ابن الشرق (22 مارس 2007)

*الاخ طارق

انت سالت و اوردنا نصوصا مقدسة .. و لكن لو تريد نقاش حقيقي و حيادي و نافع و عدم الدوران في الحلقة المفرغة ........

كان الاجدر مناقشة تلك النصوص ..... لا اعادة الاسئلة للعودة الى نقطة الصفر !

انا من خلال مشاركاتي اوردت اعترافه بالوهيته و تقبله السجود و العبادة  و فهم رئيس المهنة لزعم السيد المسيح انه الله و لذلك امر بصلبه (و هذه شهادة الخصوم). 

اقرا هذه النصوص .... و اسال عن تفاسيرها و سوف نصل الى نتيجة في النهاية. 

اذا فعلا تريد النقاس اقرأ و ادرس و ناقش . 

اذا كانت النصوص التي اوردناها لا تدل على الوهيته ........ اثبت هذا بالنقاش العلاني *





> وقد بين البابا شنوده ان يسوع لم يقل للناس اعبدوني لانه كان مكسوفا



*اين هو المصدر ؟ و ما هو الدليل ؟ بان قداسته قال هذا 

في النهاية .. عندما تقتبس شيئا اكتب المصدر و انقل النص بحذافيره (اقتباس) و لا تكتب ما فهمته من النص. اكتب نفس الكلمات التي قرأتها انت شخصيا -هذا في حالة انت قد قرأت النص لا غيرك -*


----------



## طارق علي-- (24 مارس 2007)

استاذي العزيز الفاضل ابن الشرق


> انت سالت و اوردنا نصوصا مقدسة .. و لكن لو تريد نقاش حقيقي و حيادي و نافع و عدم الدوران في الحلقة المفرغة ........
> 
> كان الاجدر مناقشة تلك النصوص ..... لا اعادة الاسئلة للعودة الى نقطة الصفر !


هذه النصوص كنت اعرف انها ستورد 
ولو كان جديد لكنت ناقشت
وانا حاشا لله لا اشكك في علم احد
ولكن هذه الحقيقه


> انا من خلال مشاركاتي اوردت اعترافه بالوهيته و تقبله السجود و العبادة و فهم رئيس المهنة لزعم السيد المسيح انه الله و لذلك امر بصلبه (و هذه شهادة الخصوم).


للاسف هذا لم يحدث
وكنت سافرح جدا لو واردت لي النص الذي قال فيه يسوع للرجل اعبدني


> اقرا هذه النصوص .... و اسال عن تفاسيرها و سوف نصل الى نتيجة في النهاية.


حاضر
ساقرائها ثانيه
واانا قرات التفسير علي النت 
ولكني لن اكتفي بذلك بل ساذهب لدار الكتاب المقدس وشاء التفسيرات المعتمده


> اين هو المصدر ؟ و ما هو الدليل ؟ بان قداسته قال هذا
> 
> في النهاية .. عندما تقتبس شيئا اكتب المصدر و انقل النص بحذافيره (اقتباس) و لا تكتب ما فهمته من النص. اكتب نفس الكلمات التي قرأتها انت شخصيا -هذا في حالة انت قد قرأت النص لا غيرك -


http://mcdialogue.net/audio/others/oth073-maksoof.rm 
والتسجيل به ايضا راي الانبا روفائيل بتلك المعضله
واخيرا
اين يوجد النص الذي قال فيه يسوع اعبدوني مثل( لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدُونِ)
اين قال يسوع انا الاقنوم الثاني
اين قال يسوع انا اقنوم الكلمه
اين قال يسوع وتحدث عن الخطيه الاصليه
تقبلوا تحياتي
وهل انت رايت يا سيد ابن الشرق انك رديت علي كل تلك الاسئله
وادعوا سيادتك لمحاورتي في موضوع اخر اود طرحه


----------



## My Rock (24 مارس 2007)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد
يا اخ طارق, نرجوا منك ان تراجع قوانين المنتدى
فيمنع منعا باتا ان تضع روابط لمواقع اسلامية
لذلك كن حذرا



طارق علي-- قال:


> اين يوجد النص الذي قال فيه يسوع اعبدوني مثل( لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدُونِ)


 
بالنسبة لموضوعك, فاراك بدأت تلف و تدور و كأنك تبحث عن كلمة لا معنى
فعبادة الله معروفة في الكتاب المقدس و لا يحتاج اليهود لاعادة هذا الشئ, فالعهد القديم مليئ بالنصوص التي تدعوا لعبادته
اذن, ما المغزن انك تريد نص يقول في السيد المسيه اعبدوني؟
اليس لكي تعرف انه الله؟ 

اذن ما رأيك لو اتيت لك بنص يعادل المسيح فيه نفسه بالله, هل سترفظ لانك تبحث عن كلمة و ليس معنى؟

لنرى مع بعض

*يوحنا الاصحاح 5 و العدد 18

فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه . لانه لم ينقض
السبت فقط بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه معادلا نفسه بالله*

*لما ننتهي من النقطة هذه سننتقل للي بعدها*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## ابن الشرق (24 مارس 2007)

*كنت فعلا اتمنى مناقشة حقيقية للنص  و من خلال كل الجوانب 

لانه خاب ظني حينما رايت هذه الجملة......... *



> للاسف هذا لم يحدث
> وكنت سافرح جدا لو واردت لي النص الذي قال فيه يسوع للرجل اعبدني



*بعد كل هذه الآيات و التصريحات تأتي لتقول هذه الكلمات ! كنت متصور سأجد على الاقل محاولة لفهم النصوص او تحليل. قبل الحكم المسبق المبني على تجارب آخرين لا على دراسة شخصية.*



*اما بالنسبة للذي اوردته عن قداسة البابا سنودة الثالث ...... لم ترد الدليل سوى هذه الكلمات المبهمة.*



> والتسجيل به ايضا راي الانبا روفائيل بتلك المعضله



*و مع الاسف !! لم تجلب دليل واقعي عن مزاعمك بانه قال عن الرب مكسوفا

 كما قلت سابقا الدقة في نقل التصاريح مهمة جدا لا ما فهمته او فهمه الاخرين او يمكن تلفيق من الآخرين*




> وهل انت رايت يا سيد ابن الشرق انك رديت علي كل تلك الاسئله



*انا قدمت و بدأت بالخطوة الاولى للنقاش الذي طلبته و منك ننتظر الخطوة المقابلة لنكمل الاجوبة لان الموضوع يحتاج الى تواصل مستمر مبني على التتابع.*



> وادعوا سيادتك لمحاورتي في موضوع اخر اود طرحه



*انا حاضر لأي موضوع او اسئلة لكن المفضل اكمال هذا الموضوع الى النهاية قبل الانتقال الى موضوع جديد*


----------



## طارق علي-- (25 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اساتذي الاعزاء
تقبلوا تحياتي الحاره لكم
بخصوص النصوص التي اوردت
انا لم اسمعها لاول مره
بل اني حضرت العديد والعديد من اللمنظرات علي البال توك ةوقيلت تللك النصوص وقيلت الردود
وهي ردود شافيه ووافيه
ومع حترامي لسيادتكم جزيل الاحترام فالردود لم تاتي بجديد
وانا لا اشكك في علم احد
ولكني قد ذكرت انه ذا قيل جديد في ذلك الموضوع فسنتناقش ونتحاور فيه
انتم احرار فيما تقولون وفيما تقبلون
وانا لا افرض رايي علي احد
وكنت سبقي سعيدا اذا مات اتي احد بنص انجيلي دعي فيه يسوع رجل لعبادته كما اوردت النظير القراني
علي العموم
شكرا جزيلا لكم لمناقشتي 
ااما بخصوص التسجيل 
فهو وضح واضح واضح
وبه تبرير لتلك العله
اما بخصوص من انه من موقع سلامي
فقد راعيت ذلك واخفيت الرابط
لكي لا يكون اعلان لموقع
واخيرا الاسئله مطروحه
وساسعد ان اعطااني احد اجواب عليها
تقبلوا تحياتي مره اخري


----------



## ابن الشرق (25 مارس 2007)

> ااما بخصوص التسجيل
> فهو وضح واضح واضح
> وبه تبرير لتلك العله
> اما بخصوص من انه من موقع سلامي
> فقد راعيت ذلك واخفيت الرابط



*و هذا المصدر الاسلامي من أين احضر هذا التسجيل يا أخ؟ 

على العموم من غير المستبعد أي شي في عالمنا اليوم ممكن يقلدوا او يلفقوا اي حاجة !


اما بالنسبة لاسئلتك المكررة
 .... كما قلت لم مسبقا هذه النصوص المقدسة تكشف الحقيقة 

اقرأها جيدا 
 فاذا لم يقصد الوهيته فماذا كان يقصد ؟؟؟ لان هذه الاقوال لا يمكن ان تدل علة كونه بشرا او شخص عادي*



> وكنت سبقي سعيدا اذا مات اتي احد بنص انجيلي دعي فيه يسوع رجل لعبادته كما اوردت النظير القراني



*
لقد اوردنا مرارا الفريسيين و اليهود بشكل عام  ناس على درجة عالية من الفهم و الدراسة لكنهم كانوا متعصبين للحرف....... المهم طريقة الكلام معهم تماما تختلف عن كلام موجه الى وثننين جهلة بالله الواحد و الى بدو رحل.


اكيد فهمت قصدي. 

و لذلك على الخلفية الثقافية يتم التعامل في الحياة بشكل عام فما بالك في النصوص الالهية المقدسة. *


----------



## طارق علي-- (26 مارس 2007)

> و هذا المصدر الاسلامي من أين احضر هذا التسجيل يا أخ؟


اولا نحن يا سيدي الفاضل لسنا بحاجه لفبركه اصوات
وعلي ما اعتقد ان المحاضرات تلاقي علانيه لا سريه


> اما بالنسبة لاسئلتك المكررة
> .... كما قلت لم مسبقا هذه النصوص المقدسة تكشف الحقيقة
> 
> اقرأها جيدا
> فاذا لم يقصد الوهيته فماذا كان يقصد ؟؟؟ لان هذه الاقوال لا يمكن ان تدل علة كونه بشرا او شخص عادي


اذا كنت مقتنع انت بذلك فتلك المساله ترجع لك انت شخصيا
ومن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر يا سيدي الفاضل


> لقد اوردنا مرارا الفريسيين و اليهود بشكل عام ناس على درجة عالية من الفهم و الدراسة لكنهم كانوا متعصبين للحرف....... المهم طريقة الكلام معهم تماما تختلف عن كلام موجه الى وثننين جهلة بالله الواحد و الى بدو رحل.
> 
> 
> اكيد فهمت قصدي.
> ...


انا فاهم قصدك سيدي الفاضل
ولكن صدقني
ووبكل امانه
لا يوجد النص المطلوب
وشكرا لك جزيل الشكر
وواود طرح موضوع اخر
اذا كان بالامكان


----------



## ابن الشرق (26 مارس 2007)

> اولا نحن يا سيدي الفاضل لسنا بحاجه لفبركه اصوات
> وعلي ما اعتقد ان المحاضرات تلاقي علانيه لا سريه



*اين هذه المحاضرات التي تتكلم عنها؟؟ و لم هي منشورة في منتديات اسلامية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟! أ هكذا معجبين بالمحاضرات المسيحية ام كما يقول المثل لغرض في نفس يعقوب!

 اعطنا موقع معترف به من الكنيسة او اي دليل و على الاقل فحوى الحديث لانني قلت هذه قد تكون مقتطفة بشكل متعمد اذا كانت موجودة اصلا *



> انا فاهم قصدك سيدي الفاضل
> ولكن صدقني
> ووبكل امانه
> لا يوجد النص المطلوب
> ...



*الايمان شخصي و هو عطية من الله ... فاذا لم تؤمن فالحقيقة لا تتغير على العموم سررت بتوضيح الامور. *


----------



## مها جميل (27 مارس 2007)

احييك يا ابن الشرق على ردودك فانت بالحق مسيحى على شبه ابوك السماوى ربنا يزيدك حكمة للرد على هؤلاء البشر
ربنا يبارك فيك و يهبك من نعمه و لكنى اريد توضيح امر : ان هذا الشخص الذى يدعى طارق لا يسال لكى يفهم و لكن يسأل لكى يسخر و يتسلى و لذلك اريد ان اذكرك باية قالها السيد المسيح فى هذا الصدد " لا يصح ان يؤخذ خبز البنين و يطرح للكلاب" 
فانت جاوبته و لكنه مصر على اسلوبه الملتوى الساخر فكف عن الحديث معه
و على راى الكتاب حينما قال " فهو لا يدع نفسه بلا شاهد فى كل عصر" و بالحق انت كنت خير شاهد له
اهنئك على تدينك و اخلاقك السمحه بالرغم من استهزاءه و اسلوبه الساخر


----------



## ابن الشرق (27 مارس 2007)

*انا اقدر غيرتك على المسيحية يا أخت مها العزيزة....

نحن نجيب حتى الكل يستفيد لان من الممكن ان يشككوا المسيحيين ايضا ببعض الكلمات او الشكوك المطروحة. 

و نكتب الردود و نغطي كل الجوانب حتى لا نبقي ثغرة و بذلك يبقى الخيار للقارئ ....



و دمت بنعمة يسوع المسيح 

و ليتمجد اسم يسوع المسيح له المجد دوما *


----------



## Jesus is God (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: محتاج اجابه لتلك الاسئله*



طارق علي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> هعرض بالظبط كام سؤال في كام سطر بدون كلام كتير وزياده ورجو الرد مثل كتابتي للاسئله بدون كلام
> لندع الاعداد تتكلم
> 1-اين يوجد النص الذي قال فيه يسوع اعبدوني مثل( لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدُونِ)
> ...



-خرجت من عند الآب وقد أتيت الى العالم وايضا اترك العالم واذهب الى الآب

- فلما سمع يسوع قال هذا المرض ليس للموت بل لاجل مجد الله ليتمجد ابن الله به

-قال لهم يسوع ايضا انا امضي وستطلبونني وتموتون في خطيتكم.حيث امضي انا لا تقدرون انتم ان تأتوا. 22 فقال اليهود ألعله يقتل نفسه حتى يقول حيث امضي انا لا تقدرون انتم ان تأتوا. 23 فقال لهم انتم من اسفل.اما انا فمن فوق.انتم من هذا العالم.اما انا فلست من هذا العالم.24 فقلت لكم انكم تموتون في خطاياكم.لانكم ان لم تؤمنوا اني انا هو تموتون في خطاياكم. 25 فقالوا له من انت.فقال لهم يسوع انا من البدء ما اكلمكم ايضا به

-فقال لهم يسوع لو كان الله اباكم لكنتم تحبونني لاني خرجت من قبل الله وأتيت

-وبينما هو يتكلم بهذا آمن به كثيرون. 31 فقال يسوع لليهود الذين آمنوا به انكم ان ثبتم في كلامي فبالحقيقة تكونون تلاميذي 32 وتعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم. 33 اجابوه اننا ذرية ابراهيم ولم نستعبد لاحد قط.كيف تقول انت انكم تصيرون احرارا. 34 اجابهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كل من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية. 35 والعبد لا يبقى في البيت الى الابد.اما الابن فيبقى الى الابد. 36 فان حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون احرارا

-من منكم يبكّتني على خطية.فان كنت اقول الحق فلماذا لستم تؤمنون بي. 47 الذي من الله يسمع كلام الله لذلك انتم لستم تسمعون لانكم لستم من الله

-فانه اذ الموت بانسان بانسان ايضا قيامة الاموات.22 لانه كما في آدم يموت الجميع هكذا في 
المسيح سيحيا الجميع

-هكذا مكتوب ايضا.صار آدم الانسان الاول نفسا حية وآدم الآخير روحا محييا. 46 لكن ليس الروحاني اولا بل الحيواني وبعد ذلك الروحاني. 47 الانسان الاول من الارض ترابي.الانسان الثاني الرب من السماء. 48 كما هو الترابي هكذا الترابيون ايضا.وكما هو السماوي هكذا السماويون ايضا. 49 وكما لبسنا صورة الترابي سنلبس ايضا صورة السماوي. 50 فاقول هذا ايها الاخوة ان لحما ودما لا يقدران ان يرثا ملكوت الله.ولا يرث الفساد عدم الفساد


----------

